# Anaesthetic Death



## Cah923 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have had my beautiful kitten 2 months and having watched her over New Year being in heat and seeing her fascination over the outside world it was time. I had booked her in to be spayed. The morning I took her she was a nightmare to catch. She had managed to escape from the cat carrier once. I caught he while she was in mid-air and bundled her in the cat carrier and walked to the vets with her which is close by. Vet went through all the normal checks and she was calm (calmish although she was contemplating jumping off the table). After going home the vets phoned a couple of hours later. I will never forget them saying we are having a bit of a problem with Luna. During sedation she had stopped breathing and her heart had stopped. They had restarted it twice and reversed what medications they could. I went to see her with a heavy heart. They were breathing for her, they could hear no heart murmurs. I willed her to breathe again and stroked her saying her name. Sadly several minutes later her heart stopped again and I had already asked them not to re-start it again. I felt like I had taken my beautiful kitten to die!! No known health problems, active, happy kitten and now she is gone and I am devastated, can't stop crying.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss 

What an awful shock.

Unfortunately, occasionally things do go wrong and a GA is never without risk, however necessary they are for our pet’s welfare.

I understand how you feel, but try not to blame yourself - how could you have predicted such a tragedy?


Take care x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

How awful for you; it's so ironic when you had taken her there in good faith to have a procedure which was for her benefit. So sorry for your loss, but you must not blame yourself.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh that's heartbreaking. I'm so sorry .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so terribly sorry for you, especially as she was so young. I have also lost a cat during an anaesthetic and I don't know the reason why. So many cats have them for various reasons, it seems so unfair some should not survive. In no way was it your fault so please try not to think that way. RIP little one


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

so so sorry, years ahead snatched away in a flash...memories you can now never have


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss. GA's aren't without risk, and your sweet girl was very unlucky. It's so sad, as it was so sudden. x
Could there have been something wrong with her heart, I wonder?


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Luna is a lovely name. I am so sorry for your loss.
Generals always come with risks I'm afraid. It can happen to anyone.
Its not something that happens more than once. If you get another cat then the chances of it happening again are virtually zero. X x


----------



## Laura_&_Cats (Mar 2, 2019)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry! ❤ My girl was spayed last week, I'm so glad I read this afterwards and not before as I would have been terrified! I know I've always had to sign regarding the risks of a GA, but I believe problems are very rare... It's horrible that you have had to go through this, but it is absolutely not your fault, we all know spaying is the responsible thing to do. You were doing exactly the right thing for her, and were either very unlucky, or she had some kind of undetected heart problem. As others have said, it's incredibly unlikely you would go through this again with another cat. That probably doesn't help at all right now though. But please take comfort that for the short time she was with you, you always did the right thing for her. x


----------

